# Meet my new horse! (4 photos)



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like more than "some" arab in that handsome boy!


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Looks like more than "some" arab in that handsome boy!


I know right! Can you believe he's a registered Quarter Horse!?I think someone was lied to along the way but I don't care I'm not going to be showing him or anything. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's definitely a handsome fella! Is he going to be a trail horse or...?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Very pretty boy!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice looking boy. :wink: Congrats on your new equine friend!


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's definitely a handsome fella! Is he going to be a trail horse or...?


 
Yes, just a trail horse


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

Blondehorselover said:


> Yes, just a trail horse


Just a trail horse? Not with that Arab blood. I rode this Arab and after eight hours he still wasn't tired.


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Kiviknon said:


> Just a trail horse? Not with that Arab blood. I rode this Arab and after eight hours he still wasn't tired.


 
Haha funny thing is he's very much an "ex" trail riding stable horse. He doesn't like to do much more than a walk. I also found out he's a descendent of Bold Ruler...which I'm pretty stoked about since I never had a horse with a "famous" ancestor. Lol


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

He's B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L! Not jelous at all  Hope you have loads of fun with him


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very pretty horse! Congrats!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Handsome boy!! Congrats and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice horse! Can't wait to hear more about him.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

you know, I used to board with some one that had a full QH with a face just like that! I wonder if there is a line with more refine heads? He also was grey....off to find photo's!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

this is the only one I could find.


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Gorgeous horse! have fun with him pics are always welcome!


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> this is the only one I could find.


Well Stone is part Arab and Thoroughbred as well as QH. Although I think he is more of the first two. I looked back at his pedigree and waayyyy back there is Arab but his recent ancestors have been Thoroughbreds, including "Bold Ruler".


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> you know, I used to board with some one that had a full QH with a face just like that! I wonder if there is a line with more refine heads? He also was grey....off to find photo's!


Since you can have Appendix QH (one TB parent) and TB's started eons ago from three arab/barb type horses, it's totally understandable when a QH shows up with that arab influence in his face


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Blondehorselover said:


> I know right! Can you believe he's a registered Quarter Horse!?


If he is registered with the AQHA, then his Arab blood goes back to the 1600's as any other Quarter Horse and is irrelevant. Nice looking head on him, any confo pics?


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Isn't it fun finding out about famous ancestors!! I found out Copper has Man-O-War in his bloodline and flipped... my boyfriend called me ridiculous... I told him for shut up. lol


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He is gorgeous! Cant wait to see more of him!!


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

The Copper Kid said:


> Isn't it fun finding out about famous ancestors!! I found out Copper has Man-O-War in his bloodline and flipped... my boyfriend called me ridiculous... I told him for shut up. lol



Boyfriends just don't understand. I was pretty much telling everyone that would listen lol.


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Blondehorselover said:


> Boyfriends just don't understand. I was pretty much telling everyone that would listen lol.


Boyfriends choose not to understand lol. They just try to boycott their girlfriends horses because they don't like that no matter what we'll always love the horse more lol!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, isn't that the truth? LOL!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

He is lovely! That last picture is gorgeous


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

The Copper Kid said:


> Boyfriends choose not to understand lol. They just try to boycott their girlfriends horses because they don't like that no matter what we'll always love the horse more lol!!!


 
So true!


----------

